
This Is Google’s $70B Puzzle to Solve, as Facebook, Amazon Loom - kjhughes
http://www.investors.com/news/technology/youtube-valuation-soaring-profits-blurry-as-facebook-amazon-loom/?ven=YahooCP&src=AURLLED&ven=yahoo
======
PaulHoule
The long term issue of the TV industry is not millenials, it is kids born
post-2000, who have never gotten the linear television habit.

I'd imagine e/i television was invented by a coalition inspired by Gerry
Mander's arguments for the elimination of television. Watch a few minutes of
it and you will wretch, it sends the clear message that television is boring.
Kids programming on PBS programs the young to hate TV.

My 13 year old son watches Youtube all the time, he makes things that he sees
people make on Youtube, he talks about things he sees on Youtube with the
other kids at school, he even makes Youtube videos.

Once in a while we watch something on broadcast TV and I see he just doesn't
have the attention span for sports, episodic television, or to sit through an
ad break.

~~~
shiny
Even as a millenial, save for GoT and some sports (though I find it pretty
much impossible to sit through an entire ad-drenched sporting event anymore),
I've completely stopped watching TV and movies, and YouTube is a go-to when I
want to veg out.

Thanks to the Kindle, I still read. I also listen to a ton of podcasts.

So all of my consumption is veering away from the big players and towards
smaller, niche players. I've noticed a similar trend among friends.

A digital bazaar has sprung up, and people are leaving the Cathedral for it,
which is definitely a good thing imo.

~~~
PaulHoule
This even true for Xers (and probably some older folk too.) I find it very
hard to fit my schedule around linear TV. Definitely there is some good stuff
(like GoT) but to actually show up at a certain time is hard to do when you
are raising kids, selling into different time zones and trying to get some
exercise and sleep all the same time.

